# Επιπρόσθετα > Συσκευές GSM / GPS / Tablet >  >  Πρόγραμμα προβολής επαφών Android για PC;

## Hary Dee

Καλημέρα. Έχετε κανένα δοκιμασμένο πρόγραμμα για να βλέπω και να τροποποιώ τις επαφές του Sony μου (Android) από τον υπολογιστή;
Ευχαριστώ

----------


## tasosmos

Αν εχεις συνδεσει λογαριασμο google με το κινητο και εχεις ορισει να αποθηκευονται εκει (προτεινεται) μπορεις να τις επεξεργαστεις απευθειας απο το gmail. 
Αλλιως υποθετω θα πρεπει να εγκαταστησεις το προγραμμα της μαμας εταιριας για να μπορεις να τις επεξεργαστεις απευθειας χωρις να κανεις export σε αρχειο.

----------


## p270

βαλε το myphone explorer  τα κανει ολα οσα θες και ειναι δωρεαν 

κατεβασετο απο εδω 

http://www.fjsoft.at/en/

----------


## Hary Dee

> Αν εχεις συνδεσει λογαριασμο google με το κινητο και εχεις ορισει να αποθηκευονται εκει (προτεινεται) μπορεις να τις επεξεργαστεις απευθειας απο το gmail. 
> Αλλιως υποθετω θα πρεπει να εγκαταστησεις το προγραμμα της μαμας εταιριας για να μπορεις να τις επεξεργαστεις απευθειας χωρις να κανεις export σε αρχειο.



Όχι, αποφεύγω να μπλέκω on-line λογαριασμούς με τον κατάλογό μου, αν και έτσι όπως πάμε... 
Το πλήρως ακατανόητο πάντως είναι πως το app της μαμάς εταιρείας ΔΕΝ σου δίνει πλέον τη δυνατότητα να κάνεις τέτοια πράγματα. Γενικά είμαι πολύ απογοητευμένος από τις αλλαγές που έχει κάνει η Sony Ericcson/Sony τα τελευταία 1-2 χρόνια  :frown: 





> βαλε το myphone explorer  τα κανει ολα οσα θες και ειναι δωρεαν 
> 
> κατεβασετο απο εδω 
> 
> http://www.fjsoft.at/en/



Παναγιώτη το έχω βάλει αλλά μου δείχνει τα πάντα εκτός από επαφές!

----------


## Γιώργος Ανώνυμος

Τα στέλνεις σε αρχείο επαφών του Outlook ή Outlook express μέσω της εφαρμογής διασύνδεσης της συσκευής Android!

----------


## Hary Dee

> Τα στέλνεις σε αρχείο επαφών του Outlook ή Outlook express μέσω της εφαρμογής διασύνδεσης της συσκευής Android!



Δεν χρησιμοποιώ κανένα από τα 2.  :Rolleyes: 
Μόνο Windows Live Mail (που είναι τζάμπα!)





> βαλε το myphone explorer



Τελικά πάτησα το κουμπί "φόρτωση όλων" και είδε τις επαφές. Το θέμα είναι αν θα μπορέσω να αποθηκεύσω και τις αλλαγές μου.

 Γενικά είμαι ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΥ ΕΠΙΦΥΛΑΚΤΙΚΟΣ όπου βλέπω τη λέξη "συγχρονισμός". Μία λάθος κινησούλα είναι αρκετή για να ψάχνεσαι και να τραβάς τα μαλλιά σου!
Βέβαια συνεχώς κρατάω backup με Sony PC Companion (Windows) & GO Backup (Android), αλλά μέχρι να αρχίσω να "κατέχω" τα android... προσέχω πάρα πολύ.

Ευχαριστώ όλους για την πολύ άμεση ανταπόκριση! (πετάει η "συμμορία" του hlektronika!)

----------


## Γιώργος Ανώνυμος

> Δεν χρησιμοποιώ κανένα από τα 2. 
> Μόνο Windows Live Mail (που είναι τζάμπα!)



Και το outlook experss είναι τζάμπα (περιλαμβάνεται στα XP)!

Με το outlook από v2007 ή 2010 μπορείς να απολαύσεις και άλλα πράγματα, όπως εισαγωγή επαφών από Excel και τούμπαλιν...

----------


## Hary Dee

Ας δώσουμε ένα μικρό feedback για το My Phone Explorer:
- Γράφει ότι είναι αποκλειστικά για Sony Ericsson αλλά το συνδέσαμε και με ZTE με Android χωρίς προβλήματα
- Για να μπορέσει να δει τα τηλέφωνα αναγκαστήκαμε να ενεργοποιήσουμε τον "Εντοπισμό σφαλμάτων usb" (Ρυθμίσεις->Εφαρμογές->Ανάπτυξη). Αυτό δεν μου άρεσε και πολύ γιατί εκτός του ότι είναι για πειραματικούς αν κατάλαβα σκοπούς κυρίως, δίνει και τη δυναντότητα να εγκατασταθούν και πράγματα στο κινητό χωρίς να ερωτηθούμε. Και στα 2 Android που δοκίμασα, τους εγκατέστησε τα MyPhoneExplorer Client, MPE Εργασίες και MPE Σημειώσεις. Ε, είναι τώρα τίμιο αυτό; Και να μην μας ρωτήσει καθόλου;!  :Sad: 
- Κατά τα άλλα το πρόγραμμα δεν παίζεται! Έχει δυνατότητα να σώζει τα πάντα σε πολλές μορφές.πχ:
  Να σώσει τις επαφές σε ένα αρχείο vcf ή σε ξεχωριστά vcf για κάθε επαφή.
  Να κάνει import άλλες επαφές από vcf.
  Να κάνει export σημειώσεις/μηνύματα σε txt κλπ, κάτι που ξαναλέω δεν τα κάνει η μάνα με τα Sony PC Companion και λοιπά κολοκύθια.

Αν λοιπόν το πρόγραμμα είναι ΟΚ και δεν μας κλέβει δεδομένα, δεν λαμογεύει κλπ δείχνει πολύ καλή περίπτωση.

Σας ευχαριστώ για τις προτάσεις σας!

----------


## billys7

Σχετικά με το εν λόγω πρόγραμμα, έχετε υπόψη σας ότι εγκαθιστά χωρίς αποδοχή άλλα 4 προγράμματα στον υπολογιστή σας.

----------


## moutoulos

Μπάμπη αν και δεν θες OnLine "λογαριασμούς" (δεν κατάλαβα γιατί) σου επιβεβαιώνω οτι η λύση
συγχρονισμού με το Gmail (για μένα) είναι μονόδρομος. Οχι πως δεν υπάρχουν και άλλες επιλογές.

Απλά κάποτε έκανα και εγώ αυτό που κάνεις τώρα εσύ. BackUP επαφών. 

Όταν οι επαφές σου συγχρονιστούν κάνεις και μια αποθήκευση σε αρχείο στο τηλ σου, για πιθανή
περίπτωση "import from file". To Google μετά σου δίνει την δυνατότητα είτε να επεξεργαστείς 
τις επαφές σου, είτε να τις εξάγεις στον υπολογιστή σου ...

----------


## Hary Dee

Γρηγόρη και εγώ φοβάμαι ότι είμαι πολύ κοντά σε αυτόν τον απαίσιο μονόδρομο, αφού παιδεύομαι πολύ με τις επαφές του email μου, και θα ήθελα να φτιάξω έναν ενιαίο κατάλογο για hotmail/gmail/τηλέφωνο.
Απλά δεν μου αρέσουν οι online λύσεις γιατί νιώθω όλο και λιγότερο ασφαλή τα ρποσωπικά μου δεδομένα όταν αυτά γίνονται online.

Το ίδιο πρόβλημα έχω και με το ημερολόγιό μου. Δεν βρίσκω πρόγραμμα να σώσω τα (local) ημερολόγια που έχω στο S3 μου.

----------


## billys7

Επειδή και εμένα δεν μου αρέσουν οι online λύσεις, έκανα εξαγωγή των επαφών μου από ένα τηλέφωνο LG που είχα με το πρόγραμμα της LG PC Suite σε αρχεία vcf, το ίδιο έκανα και με ένα δεύτερο τηλέφωνο Sony που έχω με το αντίστοιχο Sony PC Companion. Έβαλα όλες τις επαφές σε ένα φάκελο.

Μετά χρησιμοποίησα της Samsung το New PC Studio, παλιό μεν, έκανα εισαγωγή τα αρχεία vcf που είχα στο φάκελο, μπόρεσα να τα επεξεργαστώ, και να τα ξαναεισάγω στα τηλέφωνά μου, σωστά πλέον.

----------

